# Cool Vid Clicky Thing



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not sure what they are saying but I enjoyed the vid it's just over 8 minutes.

Enjoy Clicky thing for vid

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I'm not sure what they are saying but I enjoyed the vid it's just over 8 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy Clicky thing for vid
> 
> Bill.


check the link ... i got

Not Found
The requested URL /visited/s...o_jerome-murat was not found on this server.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Link fixed. Thanks Ghosty

Bill.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...and another cool video!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I'm not sure what they are saying but I enjoyed the vid it's just over 8 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy Clicky thing for vid
> 
> Bill.


I could understand it all!!





















Cool!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, that was cool indeed thanks.











> I could understand it all!! Cool!!


Show Off









Great entertainment!
Tami


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!
Very impressive!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Watching this was time well spent...amazing.

Dan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

It's like those French have a different word for everything.

Cool vid.


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool video, took me a few secs to figure out the puppet head wasn't real, lol.


----------

